# GalaxyS3 or DROID Fighter/razor HD?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I know a lot of droid x users are getting ready to upgrade to a new phone so I was wondering what you were thinking???

Which is a better phone overall?

RootzWiki live kinda suggested that the sg3 might not be as developer friendly as we think.(of course we don't know til its released) ...your thoughts?

Which will have more support for ROMS??

Just looking for your opinion...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

getting the SIII as soon as i can get to the store, want to make sure i get my grandfathered unlimited before big red takes it away


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to take a stab at the typical response you're going to get! 
Start

Bootloader wah wah Motorola is going to go bankrupt because they lock their bootloaders, I'm an expert in business and can tell you that, I will never buy another Motorola phone and I want everyone to know, yes I know that no one made me buy a Droid X and that there was never any indication Motorola would unlock it but instead of accepting that I'm going to moan and moan. I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER MOTOROLA PHONE AND EVERYONE BETTER CARE THAT I'M NOT. MOTOROLA AND VERIZON ARE THE WORST EVER, I'M SO SMART. INSERT SOME COMPARISON TO APPLE THAT'S BOTH IRRELEVANT AND HALF BAKED. OPEN SOURCE MEANS YOU CAN DO ANYTHING YOU WANT WITH ANYTHING YOU WANT (I WOULD READ UP ON THE INS AND OUTS OF OPEN SOURCE BUT THAT WOULD REQUIRE TIME AND EFFORT. ALL DEVS SHOULD WORK TOGETHER BECAUSE IT'S THAT EASY. THEY JUST PLUG INTO EACH OTHER) . THE VERY WORD ANDROID MEANS UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER.

Oh shit I actually don't have the money to buy another phone, I had to get the Bionic for $50. Time to go be bitter on that forum! I'll make sure to make an goodbye Droid X thread, because you all care.

End

I'm sorry that I shit on your thread Hobart. The HD's screen looks pure boner, and we all know how solid in construction they are. However even if they bypass the bootloader without Motorola's help, there's a huge difference between owning an unlocked device that the manufacturer is okay with and owning an "unlocked" device that the manufacturer did not want unlocked. We think they're out to get us with OTA tricks, imagine what they'd try to do to those guys.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, ^^^ that guy has some anger issues







>_>. I'd get the S3. Samsung has had a much better track record of getting updates to your phone much faster than Moto has. And since you are here at RootzWiki, you probably root/rom your phone and you asked about it too. The S3 will most likely have better ROM support because of said locked bootloader from Moto. I have a Moto DroidX right now and have preordered my S3. I like Moto's build quality and it has been a good phone. I personally want to be able to put custom kernels on my phone.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> Samsung has had a much better track record of getting updates to your phone much faster than Moto has.


Um, I don't think that's true. Motorola is very good about getting updates out in general, or at least getting them out eventually. Ask Samsung Galaxy 1 family owners about the fix for the GPS. Motorola has released some half-baked fixes (like some of the early Droid X GB fixes). The bigger problem is that Motorola does tend to mess up the SBF and bootloader issues with their fixes, where as Samsung doesn't even care about what you do on that front.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am getting gs3 because of the dev that is going their from here. Wiz and BMc already said that's their next phone.. So with that said if they team up dang what a rom we would have battery life and major wizard tricks out both of their hats..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

After seeing the latest roots wiki live.... I am now questioning the amount of development that can be done with the new samsung galaxy s 3... they seem to say was more of a consumer friendly phone rather than a developer friendly phone...any thoughts?

Get a Nexus instead??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't Motorola publicly say as a point of pride they would be the first to roll out GB updates after Google released it? I think there's a lot more to the update thing than meets the eye, in good and bad ways. I don't think you can go wrong with the S3, and also remember it has been enough time since the X came out that any flagship device is going to feel like the phone of God to you in comparison haha


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Being consumer friendly doesn't mean its not developer friendly. That just means that the UI/software that is pre-loaded is consumer friendly.

But its rootable and unlockable, meaning it can run the same code as any other Android device eventually, including AOSP. Of course the GNex is developer friendly, it is a developer phone. But the SIII can be as well, and its user base is likely to be much, much larger than the GNex.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just wish the screen wasn't so large. The Droid X is pushing it in size for me for a "phone". THe Nexus have the 4.6"(?) screen, but with no buttons, is the same size as the X, same with Rezound. The SG3 is bigger. I'll have to see in person. The Razr HD sounds like a great phone spec wise (and I prefer LCD over AMOLED due to oversaturation). It's that damn bootloader.

I know Google wants to be hands-off with Motorola, but they should seriously just force a "here a tool to unlock that loader" just like HTC has. It would please everyone. Make it hard enough so people who don't know they are doing don't mess with it too much, make it easy enough for those that do.

Edit: I'm actually leaning more toward Incredible 4G LTE at the moment. Still removeable battery, 4" screen.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

My opinion is the new HD. The new s3 has that stupid little pad and took away the soft keys, horrible idea in my opinion. Stick with the s2 or the razor.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you don't mind being locked down go with moto. I have a nexus but will be purchasing an S3 as soon as possible to see how I like it. And if I don't I'll sell and stick with my nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> My opinion is the new HD. The new s3 has that stupid little pad and took away the soft keys, horrible idea in my opinion. Stick with the s2 or the razor
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I seen pics they have soft keys on each side a back and a menu key. If I remember right.. You can see it better on the blue one.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brillntred06 (Aug 25, 2011)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a galaxy nexus off contract (I actually found a Verizon employee who was selling a brand new phone still wrapped up). So far I'm pretty impressed, yes the battery life is not great, but the 4G is amazing and the extended battery helps. I haven't had had an unlocked phone in a while so being able to flash kernels along with ROMs is amazing. My father in law has the Droid razr and I wasn't really impressed so I can't see how the new razr HD is going to be any better. Personally I find a used 4G phone to get yourself grandfathered in the unlimited data, wait for the sg3 to come out, see if you like it and if not wait for the next big thing instead of blowing you upgrade on hype.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

if you are going to make up your mind, do it quick; Verizon has announced that the new "better for the customer" (???) data plans will take effect on the 28th of June.

I went online and pre-ordered the SGSIII and was able to get my upgrade discount (not full price) and was also able to keep my unlimited data plan for the next 2 years.


----------



## LaZeR (Jun 22, 2011)

While the Galaxy S3 sounds impressive, I'm a little worried about the Nexus's track record regarding signal strength, build quality, and whatnot when compared to Motorola. Don't get me wrong, having an "unlocked" bootloader and massive ROMing support does sound appealing but if it comes to having a phone with subpar signal and that will be more fragile, I'm inclined to stick with Motorola and the hopeful upcoming release of the razorHD/fighter.. whatever they call it.


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting the SGS3. Once you have Apex Launcher installed, rooted and someone does a Soft Key mod (a la Gummy) we're set.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

It's all about personal preference. Samsung is an amazing company and they have amazing phones...... But so does Motorola. I don't lean either way personally. With Samsung I haven't been impressed and Motorola is stupid lol. Samsung has the insides and Motorola has the outside. Samsung has amazing software and you can unlock your phone which every Motorola phones wishes it could do, however it lacks in hardware. It's as fragile as the I phone. Motorola has some solids builds as well and is a great sturdy phone but you can't unlock it, leaving it to be less than desirable.

On a more biased note I like Motorola builds a smidgen more because I don't feel like I'm going to break it in my hand. My friend has a nexus and when I messed with it, it turned away. I didn't like the look or feel. Again it is preference. The S3 may be different so I'm holding out for it but not making a pre order. If you want to get deep in your phone for fun get the s3 but if you want a sturdy phone that is locked get the razr hd. Ultimately asking everyone will only give you mixed decision and Motorola haters lol. I love my dx and wouldn't trade it for a nexus.

Good luck on your decision. I'm glad I don't have to do decide till January of next year ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

I mostly bit the bullet on the SG3 to lock in my unlimited data. I have been holding out on an upgrade since Feb. so when VZW announced the data plan change I was kinda forced into a "shit or get of the pot" situation.


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

There are definately signs of Steve Kondick (founder of Cyanogenmod) in the Android UI on the GSIII. It's impressive from what I've seen. Can't wait.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

So here's my opinion on the gs3.
Great phone, sloppy UI, too plasticy of a build, and too huge! They could have made the phone much smaller by putting on screen keys! So because of this it looks like I will be picking up the incredible 4g LTE.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> So here's my opinion on the gs3.
> Great phone, sloppy UI, too plasticy of a build, and too huge! They could have made the phone much smaller by putting on screen keys! So because of this it looks like I will be picking up the incredible 4g LTE.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You say too big but really thats just a matter of perception. Perhaps you have tiny hands =D. Anywho, I'm kind of glad they didn't use on screen keys. I enabled them on my DroidX and they are kind of annoying. If you happen to touch them when going for maybe your mail icon or something that sucks. They take up screen real estate too. When I launch an app, there they are. SOmetimes they dim out, but the space is always taken. I also like the physical button. I never turn my DX on with the power button. I press the home button on it. Maybe thats me still using the habit from my iPhone days, but I do like physical buttons, even if they are capacitive touch buttons off the screen.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> You say too big but really thats just a matter of perception. Perhaps you have tiny hands =D. Anywho, I'm kind of glad they didn't use on screen keys. I enabled them on my DroidX and they are kind of annoying. If you happen to touch them when going for maybe your mail icon or something that sucks. They take up screen real estate too. When I launch an app, there they are. SOmetimes they dim out, but the space is always taken. I also like the physical button. I never turn my DX on with the power button. I press the home button on it. Maybe thats me still using the habit from my iPhone days, but I do like physical buttons, even if they are capacitive touch buttons off the screen.


Not really the factor of my hands, its pockets. Even with my Droid X i feel stupid walking around with athletic shorts on having my huge ass phone flopping all over the place! As for physical keys, I can understand what your saying. I like capacitive buttons best, I think they do the job just fine. I will wait until this phone arrives in stores so I will be able to compare the two. I really wish they cleaned up TouchWiz and made it feel more elegant. For example: I hate the lockscreen on this phone, just because the font they use for the clock. I'm really picky about the UI and it plays a big role in my phone choice.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Not really the factor of my hands, its pockets. Even with my Droid X i feel stupid walking around with athletic shorts on having my huge ass phone flopping all over the place! As for physical keys, I can understand what your saying. I like capacitive buttons best, I think they do the job just fine. I will wait until this phone arrives in stores so I will be able to compare the two. I really wish they cleaned up TouchWiz and made it feel more elegant. For example: I hate the lockscreen on this phone, just because the font they use for the clock. I'm really picky about the UI and it plays a big role in my phone choice.


This is why we root and ROM it 

Sent from my Liquid ICS


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> This is why we root and ROM it
> 
> Sent from my Liquid ICS


You make an excelent point, But a lot of the time I feel that I want my device to look and feel good straight out of the box, without having to deal with BETA versions of ROM's. Also, I do like AOSP but I tend to get bored with it. Either way, I have a big decision to make!


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> I mostly bit the bullet on the SG3 to lock in my unlimited data. I have been holding out on an upgrade since Feb. so when VZW announced the data plan change I was kinda forced into a "shit or get of the pot" situation.


My situation exactly. No One X on Verizon. Nothing announced coming down the line that I can pre-order before June 28th. To me, this is the best I can get right now (ok, still pre-order). It has ICS out the gate, so any ICS ROMs won't have to struggle quite as hard to get workable device drivers (unlike our beloved DXs).

With Gummy I used the soft keys and with an equivalent rom or mod, the SGS3 should be able to do the same.

Dimension-wise, the SGS3 is 0.36" taller, 0.2" wider and 0.05" thinner (a wash), so I don't think it will be too much different. It's also 0.8oz lighter.

(Common theme here: "I *will* love this device. I *will* love this device")

I just hope the devs get on it, but that's the risk we pay for buying pre-order without being able to see how the post-release community looks.

-- OK, done rambling --


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, it looks like the Incredible 4g will not be available tomorrow and pushed back to June, I guess it's time I order my S3


----------



## SEAbeliever (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking in January I'm going to go with the S3. I'm still keeping my X for funsies though just to see how long this baby will remain relevant!


----------



## Hell-Intimidator (Jan 5, 2012)

Still keeping my X until RAZR HD can change my mind. Or whatever the next Nexus will be.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

